# My secret santa disappeared!



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

My secret santa received their surprise several days ago but I haven't heard from them yet :smcry: 
I also noticed she hasn't been on the board for about a month now...... 
And Kadie so wanted to see how ********* liked the gifts she picked out for her :smcry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: Oh no! Really? Maybe their computer is broken.....I'm sure your gift will be acknowledged.....
Maybe they're waiting till Christmas to open the gifts :huh:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't feel bad as one of ours (we had 3) got hers but won't even let me know. I don't mind if she didn't like it, just wanted to know that SHE got it. Found out a round-about way that she did and just is ignoring the SM site. Makes me sad. I have pm'd her and she still won't respond. Wish she would send the gift back!!!! :angry: 
Bah humbug!!!!!!!!!!

 Marsha


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Did you Pm her?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if there isn't a logical reason . Some areas have had terrible storms and maybe created computer issues. 
I find it hard to believe anyone who wanted to participate would ignore anyone's SS package and all the more find it hard to believe anyone wouldn't respond because they didn't like the gift!!! That is totally unacceptable to me and feel there MUST be a 'technical' issue because I just cannot accept that anyone here would be that rude!
Is it possible they are waiting to open or waiting ( like me) to get photos? Though I felt even though I couldn't post photos, that acknowledgement of receiving was important. I think we are all just as excited about our 'receipiant' getting their package as the ones we get!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no! Hopefully you can try to PM your SS or maybe contact Andrea and see if she can e-mail them to see if they received your gifts!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Don't feel bad as one of ours (we had 3) got hers but won't even let me know. I don't mind if she didn't like it, just wanted to know that SHE got it. Found out a round-about way that she did and just is ignoring the SM site. Makes me sad. I have pm'd her and she still won't respond. Wish she would send the gift back!!!! :angry:
> Bah humbug!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marsha[/B]


OMG that is horrible!!! I'm soo sorry!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Did you Pm her?[/B]


I thought i would give it a couple more days just incase she needs to get access to a computer or something.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> My secret santa received their surprise several days ago but I haven't heard from them yet :smcry:
> I also noticed she hasn't been on the board for about a month now......
> And Kadie so wanted to see how ********* liked the gifts she picked out for her :smcry:[/B]


Something similar happened to us last year. I finally emailed her and asked if she received them and I got a reply back, yes. No photos or anything. I keep telling myself that I just missed the photos, who knows. :wacko1: But I ain't gonna let it ruin my day because I know it was a nice gift.....pretty too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Don't feel bad as one of ours (we had 3) got hers but won't even let me know. I don't mind if she didn't like it, just wanted to know that SHE got it. Found out a round-about way that she did and just is ignoring the SM site. Makes me sad. I have pm'd her and she still won't respond. Wish she would send the gift back!!!! :angry:
> Bah humbug!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marsha[/B]


What! Are you kidding me! That is totally unacceptable! How rude! I hope there's some kind of explanation other than rudeness!

Ollie recieved 1/2 of his SS gift--his SS instructed us not to open it until we receive box #2. That's why I haven't said anything yet. I don't even know who it is because package #1 does not have the SS's address (I don't think, anyway). So when we get box #2 we will open it and I will post pics, etc.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483610
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh--that is just the epitome of ingratitude! I'm sorry you went through that! Judging from what I can tell of your taste I bet it was a beautiful gift...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This is so sad.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My SS receiver is angry over something on SM, no technical issue, just plain rude....believe it or not! I hope she sends HER gift, but it will be handled if she doesn't.
I'm really sad for her and tried to talk to her but she would never answer.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how sad this is..this is supposed to be fun. i hope one of my three doesnt get left out...but at least they are not kids and wont know it.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Similar things happened on another board i am a member of and the admin had to set up strict rules for it. Some people even received a gift and didn't send out their gift then disappeared. What's wrong with people?!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow, this is bizzar. I never thought about it, but I'll bet there are folks who sign up on all sorts of forums around the holiday's. Get on the gift exchange of several of them, and make out like a fat rat.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Wow, this is bizzar. I never thought about it, but I'll bet there are folks who sign up on all sorts of forums around the holiday's. Get on the gift exchange of several of them, and make out like a fat rat.[/B]


Sounds like a scam that wouldn't even cross the normal person mind ..

How do they come up with this stuff ... so rude and inconsiderate. :angry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I find this very sad and hope that eventually the person concerned does make contact and acknowledge receipt of her package, and that there is a reasonable explanation


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, that is totally possible that some people will just sign on ( new members ) to just get into secret santa exchange. how can you control that? maybe we can say it is open to people that have been members for at least 3 months. or just have the deadline a few months earlier so they miss out? this is just plain wrong :smmadder:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> oh wow, that is totally possible that some people will just sign on ( new members ) to just get into secret santa exchange. how can you control that? maybe we can say it is open to people that have been members for at least 3 months. or just have the deadline a few months earlier so they miss out? this is just plain wrong :smmadder:[/B]


Perhaps make it that SMC members can participate, that way if a person is not going to hang around once they receive their gift, they would have at least had to become a SMC member to be part of SS.
I haven't participated simply because we find Christmas very expensive having to send to family back in Australia. I love all the little furkids here on SM but I feel it's just that bit extra too much to ask from hubby. I hope everyone understands.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> My SS receiver is angry over something on SM, no technical issue, just plain rude....believe it or not! I hope she sends HER gift, but it will be handled if she doesn't.
> I'm really sad for her and tried to talk to her but she would never answer.[/B]


Gosh this is so unfortunate! I hope the issue can be resolved...and certainly hope it was nothing "I" have said ! I don't recall even posting into any 'controversial' topics .... and certainly would feel terrible if I had unknowingly offended someone. IF that be the case please ask him/her to contact me. If not me, I would hope the issue could be resolved between the two parties. Oh wait..it might be the reciever and the 'problem' is the same person but at any rate the innocent little pooch shouldn't be 'punished".


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe we have the same SS! I sent mine out with delivery confirmation, so I know it was delivered on Friday. And she hasn't been on for almost 2 months! WOW! How could any one not sign in HERE in 2 months?  I'd be going through withdraw or something. 

I'm being patient, but I really hope she liked my gift too! To my SS - I hope you and your fluffs liked the gifts and we hear from you soon.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Uh oh I hope she doesn't see this when she eventually logs on and thinks that I'm accusing her of the same things some of those other members have done. :shocked: 
Right now I'm assuming she just hasn't had the chance to log on yet


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Maybe we have the same SS! I sent mine out with delivery confirmation, so I know it was delivered on Friday. And she hasn't been on for almost 2 months! WOW! How could any one not sign in HERE in 2 months?  I'd be going through withdraw or something.
> 
> I'm being patient, but I really hope she liked my gift too! To my SS - I hope you and your fluffs liked the gifts and we hear from you soon.
> 
> [/B]


I think my SS only has one fluffbutt but hope you hear from her soon as well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483741
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an excellent idea. That's what another forum does. You have to be a donating member to participate in their gift exchange.

It really would be a good idea if some of the "perks" like being able to sell things, participating in SS, etc, were reserved for SMC members. It would be more of an incentive to donate and help Joe with the cost of keeping SM running.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> Similar things happened on another board i am a member of and the admin had to set up strict rules for it. Some people even received a gift and didn't send out their gift then disappeared. What's wrong with people?![/B]


 that´s exactly the same, what happened in our forum last year :angry: :angry: :angry: that person even showed us pics of what she got, but didn´t think about sendig out her gift :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i hope this person signs on and thanks you soon! this was so much fun.
today we got another ss delievered!


edit: sorry to repeat myself, marsha your gift to daeroni was amazing! we loved everything


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Uh oh I hope she doesn't see this when she eventually logs on and thinks that I'm accusing her of the same things some of those other members have done. :shocked:
> Right now I'm assuming she just hasn't had the chance to log on yet [/B]



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I hope the "known" situations from last year or other forums aren't 'assumed' to be the same with this years cases. There very well could be valid reasons ( illness with themselves or family, computer issues, etc). 

I know if something 'got in the way' where I couldn't post and people thought I simply was a "taker" I'd feel terrible.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just wanted to jump in and say that Andrea is out of town at the moment, so if you pm her and she doesn't answer, that is why. 

As far as next year, maybe there can be a 300 post minimum/3 mos as a member in order to participate? I think that would weed out the people who aren't regular members. I was thinking that might also be a good suggestion for who can submit pics for the calendar so it's kept more in the 'family' Or does that sound totally off? 

And if your dog's name begins with an R and you haven't recieved your SS gift, it will be going out tomorrow, I'm still waiting on something that BETTER get here today! I am so sorry! :new_shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> And if your dog's name begins with an R and you haven't recieved your SS gift, it will be going out tomorrow, I'm still waiting on something that BETTER get here today! I am so sorry! :new_shocked:[/B]



Not to worry about it, Stacy. Rilly and Renry will wait ~ :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have acknowledged the 3 S.S gifts I received - it does not take much to p.m a person thanking them  I think my 1st person got their stuff today :smheat: The rest of my items had to travel the length and breadth of America ( most worrying ) I am planning on posting my 5 S.S gifts together - lest people become bored . I can give a little hint - of the 5 dogs I got , 4 were BOYS !!!! Sarah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483748
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that it shouldn't be open to just anyone who happened to be online the day it was announced. This is not to be mean but to protect everyone. I am involved in another forum (not pet related) and we are having an exchange and there are restrictions for participating such as being a member for a certain period of time and having a pretty high minimum number of posts. We are required to post online that we got the package within one day of receiving it. 

One thing we do is that we have one "sticky" thread for all of the gift postings. It makes it easy to scroll through and see what everyone got and with it being a "sticky" it's easy to check it every day for new postings. 

Anyway, just some thoughts for next year.....


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483729
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never even thought of that until I read these last two posts! I bet there really ARE people like that! How weird is that? To steal for your dog? :wacko1: 

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483767
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an excellent idea. That's what another forum does. You have to be a donating member to participate in their gift exchange.

It really would be a good idea if some of the "perks" like being able to sell things, participating in SS, etc, were reserved for SMC members. It would be more of an incentive to donate and help Joe with the cost of keeping SM running.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree that it shouldn't be open to just anyone who happened to be online the day it was announced. This is not to be mean but to protect everyone. I am involved in another forum (not pet related) and we are having an exchange and there are restrictions for participating such as being a member for a certain period of time and having a pretty high minimum number of posts. We are required to post online that we got the package within one day of receiving it. 

One thing we do is that we have one "sticky" thread for all of the gift postings. It makes it easy to scroll through and see what everyone got and with it being a "sticky" it's easy to check it every day for new postings. 

Anyway, just some thoughts for next year.....

[/B][/QUOTE]

Great ideas! I really like the idea of it being one of the perks of being an SM member or making a minimum donation during the course of the year, not just a certain number of posts. It's easy to forget that running a large forum like this isn't free and those of us who benefit so much from it should give back to keep it going. Joe is so careful about who advertises here, too, which limits the amount of income the forum generates.

As I said, I think another "perk" should be the privelege of selling here, whether it be outgrown dog clothes or new items. Obviously people like me who sell bows profit from being able to do so and it is only fair that I give back. It also prevents the people who just join to sell. Selling is only a very small part of what SM is.

I really hope that there are good explanations for those who have received gifts, but not thanked their SS.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

That's so mean of people to do that! I know that I have been on the forum for a while now but I don't think I am a member bc I have never paid anything. Can someone tell me exactly how to go about becoming one and what it is.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That's so mean of people to do that! I know that I have been on the forum for a while now but I don't think I am a member bc I have never paid anything. Can someone tell me exactly how to go about becoming one and what it is.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer[/B]


Click on "My Controls", at the bottom left hand corner, you'll see "options", "Purchase Paid Prescriptions" is in that box. Click on it. 

EDIT: Or you could click on "Purchase Paid Subscriptions". I'm pretty sure Joe is no longer selling drugs :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Sorry-had to laugh at the paid prescriptions part Deb :smrofl: Couldn't resist! I didn't know Joe was handing out Drugs  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483949
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know about limiting it to the SMC members. I'm still not an SMC....even though I'm always meaning to become one! :brownbag:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that there are some problems with the secret santa exchange. I think its so great that someone steps up every year and organizes it. I don't participate.....not because I don't have the time and not because of the money. I have just had too many experiences of buying exchange gifts and feeling somewhat "cheated" on the gift I recieved in turn. Please do not mistake my meaning - it has nothing to do with the cost of the gift but rather the thought that was put into it. My holiday season is more fun when I eliminate the areas that potentially can be irritants for me. I do want you all to know that I enjoy the photos and notes from those who are involved and in nearly every case both the sender and the reciever seem so pleased with their exchange gifts.......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: Sorry-had to laugh at the paid prescriptions part Deb :smrofl: Couldn't resist! I didn't know Joe was handing out Drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: Tell you what, I'll change mine, and you can change it in my quote ~ lol

I'm such a bonehead today. lmao


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I plan on becoming an "official" member after the holidays. Do you pay each year?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: Sorry-had to laugh at the paid prescriptions part Deb :smrofl: Couldn't resist! I didn't know Joe was handing out Drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think there's several good ideas that have been put out there. I'm for combining all of them. (1) membership, (2) time limit of at least 3 mos, and (3) minimum number of posts. Number 1 - hosting this website isn't free. For those of us who really enjoy it, paying such a small amount each year shouldn't be an issue. Number 2 - it makes it more interesting to buy for the ones we know, and the way you get to know people & their pets is by everyone posting. I had so much fun giving and receiving SS that I can't imagine anyone being malicious about it.

And, I think the same should go for both the calendar and the Secret Santa. JMHO


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> That's so mean of people to do that! I know that I have been on the forum for a while now but I don't think I am a member bc I have never paid anything. Can someone tell me exactly how to go about becoming one and what it is.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer[/B]


You can also just make a donation. There is a yellow button on the top lefthand side of the page to do so.

I'm not sure where the "buy drugs from Joe" button is. :smrofl:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Click on "My Controls", at the bottom left hand corner, you'll see "options", "Purchase Paid Prescriptions" is in that box. Click on it.
> 
> EDIT: Or you could click on "Purchase Paid Subscriptions". I'm pretty sure Joe is no longer selling drugs :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ohhh... i laughed so hard, i choked on my pizza! :smheat: ohhh...that was hilarious!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, the same thing is happening to me. I sent out Belinha's SS on Dec. 5 and I still didn't hear back from the person.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

:w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: Tell you what, I'll change mine, and you can change it in my quote ~ lol

I'm such a bonehead today. lmao
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
I've always gotten those two words mixed up myself! Now I know I'm not the only "bonehead"! :chili: 

Cyndi


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, the same thing is happening to me. I sent out Belinha's SS on Dec. 5 and I still didn't hear back from the person.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Omg, the same thing is happening to me. I sent out Belinha's SS on Dec. 5 and I still didn't hear back from the person.[/B]


Tracy, the mail has been really slow lately. I'm finding priority is taking about five days now. Maybe your gift hasn't been received yet. Did you get delivery confirmation?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that heart ache is happening. I did not participate because I have so many babies that I did not feel it would be fair on everyone else. I do not really know how it all works. 

Anyway if their is *ANYONE* that did not receive their gift exchange please let me know or let someone know and they can let me know. I would love to give the gift of love and that is what my gift would made of. Dont get me wrong what I mean is I will be buying the gifts knowing that I am helping heal a heart and that is what Christmas is to me. The gift of love. I love you all. Well almost, and do not want anyone to have hurt feelings over someone being selfish.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483992
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't get a delivery confirmation. But, when we mailed it the postal guy said it should arrive on Friday (dec 7).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I love you all. Well almost,[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I am in such a goofy mood today. That part cracked me up ~ lol

You are so sweet, Becky :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I knew that you would. You would not be our Deb if you didnt would you? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

I recieved Zoey's gift and have been in touch a couple of times with her SS. I'am waiting to see if I get Joy's gift, so far nada. I'am getting as impatient as Zoey and her SS. Zoey will be opening her's this Friday, just giving it until then. Maybe Joy's getting a lump of coal ,this year! :shocked: I'am not to worried, as if she not spoiled or anything! :smrofl: Also I've been in touch with both my SS's and one is waiting until Xmas to open theirs. At least I know they recieved it. 

Thanks , Robin Joy and Zoey


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I sent out my SS last tuesday, Dec 4th and I haven't heard anything, but the mail may be slow. I sent it priorty. I hope she lets me know when she gets it. (Also, if you sent a package to Jasmyne, she hasn't received it yet).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I am sorry to hear that heart ache is happening. I did not participate because I have so many babies that I did not feel it would be fair on everyone else. I do not really know how it all works.
> 
> Anyway if their is *ANYONE* that did not receive their gift exchange please let me know or let someone know and they can let me know. I would love to give the gift of love and that is what my gift would made of. Dont get me wrong what I mean is I will be buying the gifts knowing that I am helping heal a heart and that is what Christmas is to me. The gift of love. I love you all. Well almost, and do not want anyone to have hurt feelings over someone being selfish.[/B]


I would love to contribute bows to those who don't get an SS gift. I think we need to give it a little more time since the mail is slow this time of year. Then maybe those who haven't recieved a gift could contact Andrea and she can contact anyone who wants to play surrogate SS.

Stacy, do you know when Andrea is getting home? We need to give her a heads up so she can contact the missing SS's so there is plenty of time to do something else before Christmas.

I certainly hope that there are good reasons like slow mail and this all works out on it's own, but we need to make sure no one gets left out.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

"I love you all. Well almost," - 

This totally cracked me up!!!

Maybe we need a separate thread for those who haven't received their gifts yet 
and for those who have but are waiting..

We haven't received either of our SS gifts - we had so much fun buying for our SS people (who both got theirs and responded and posted photos - perfect giftees) -


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'd give it a couple more days. The shipping deadline was set for the 5th. UPS, for instance, may take five working days to arrive. Well it's only the 10th, so that package, if shipped on the 5th, wouldn't arrive until the 12th.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I'd give it a couple more days. The shipping deadline was set for the 5th. UPS, for instance, may take five working days to arrive. Well it's only the 10th, so that package, if shipped on the 5th, wouldn't arrive until the 12th.[/B]


As I said, priority packages mailed last week were taking 5 days for me. I had something mailed to me priority last Tuesday and I didn't get it until Saturday. Maybe if we give it until this Saturday, the 15th? We'll really have to scramble to get something out in time for Christmas, though.

Does anyone know when Andrea gets back? We can't do anything without her help since she has the master list.

As far as people who get gifts and don't bother to respond, we'll just have to chalk that up to bad manners, I'm afraid.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I was reading this thread and am very disappointed that people would join a gift exchange just to get free stuff! 

I wanted to appologize to my SS....who doesnt know who they are...But I sent out their gift today...I am SO sorry for sending it out so late I have had absolutely NO time to get over to the post office.

And if someone here had Mia and thinks that I have been avoiding posting pics or anything like that, I just wanted to let you know that she hasnt received anything in the mail....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484045
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the 15th would be good. We will have to scramble, and I can always do some quick shopping, and 2nd Day Air them from work.

It's a shame we even have to plan for this. That would be such a shame if someone sent off a gift, they took so much time and effort, just to not receive one of their own.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I remember that. it is so sad, cause everyone is supposed to be happy.

I hope everything will turn out to be a misunnderstanding.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I know that my SS hasn't received their gift yet and that is partly my fault, but is on its way! I had a member in a far far away place but I did send the package Express mail on Friday which means that it is guaranteed to arrive in their country within 5 business days. But, the problem is, once it gets to their country it is up to that postal office to deliver it so I will have no control over that. Either way, the gift should arrive way before Christmas. I'm hoping it arrives by Monday for sure. Sorry to my SS for being a little late but like others, I had the gifts for a long time but just no time to get to the post office before they closed. Why does my job have to get in the way of everything....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Why does my job have to get in the way of everything....[/B]


HAHA I second that!!!

I was going to work after school and not going home until a little after midnight when we closed!!! I have the next days off from work since its finals so I rushed my toosh over to the post office after school before they closed!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There's always the possibility a package got lost... I've had it happen more than once over the years.... only one that I can think of was never found!... the others DID arrive eventually.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> Sorry to my SS for being a little late but like others, I had the gifts for a long time but just no time to get to the post office before they closed. Why does my job have to get in the way of everything....[/B]


I feel so bad too. I have had all my gifts for my 2 SS since Thanksgiving but I haven't had a chance to get them in the mail. One of mine has to go far away and I am so sorry it is taking me so long. I have been working 10+ hour days 6 days a week and I can't make it to the post office (or any mailing place for that matter) before they close. I told my boss I am coming in late tomorrow so I can mail my packages. So again, I am so sorry. You WILL get your packages from me. (Where is Santa when you need him?)

For whoever had Lola, if you mailed her package I still have not received anything. I'm not worried. It's still early.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Duff and I received a card in the mail today from the post office. I have to pick up our package tomorrow morning! We're excited!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483610
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Pat, 
I was so thrilled last year to have Sassy as Wookie's SS. Wookie also got a STAR Jacket like we gave Sassy. Two of our SS from last year got that jacket, and I liked it so much I went back and picked up one for Wookie. 

We didn't join in this year due to "issues" from last year also. Sorry people are having issues again this year. Sad that some would take advantage this time of year. 

Melanie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I think there's several good ideas that have been put out there. I'm for combining all of them. (1) membership, (2) time limit of at least 3 mos, and (3) minimum number of posts. Number 1 - hosting this website isn't free. For those of us who really enjoy it, paying such a small amount each year shouldn't be an issue. Number 2 - it makes it more interesting to buy for the ones we know, and the way you get to know people & their pets is by everyone posting. I had so much fun giving and receiving SS that I can't imagine anyone being malicious about it.
> 
> And, I think the same should go for both the calendar and the Secret Santa. JMHO[/B]


I think these are all very good ideas! Also, I'm not sure whether a valid email address is required as a member or not (I've entered mine) but I think that should be required. Of course, there are plenty of disposable email accounts available, but it might help somewhat in communicating with the non-respondent.

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I am sorry to hear that heart ache is happening. I did not participate because I have so many babies that I did not feel it would be fair on everyone else. I do not really know how it all works.
> 
> Anyway if their is *ANYONE* that did not receive their gift exchange please let me know or let someone know and they can let me know. I would love to give the gift of love and that is what my gift would made of. Dont get me wrong what I mean is I will be buying the gifts knowing that I am helping heal a heart and that is what Christmas is to me. The gift of love. I love you all. Well almost, and do not want anyone to have hurt feelings over someone being selfish.[/B]



Becky, you are such a sweet heart!!!!

I just wanted to say that Maggie has not received her gift, yet. I was slightly worried b/c I had it mailed to her Daddy's address and he is not the best about checking the mail. He is going to check everyday this week since Maggie is expecting a very important package...her first SS package. Maggie and I will be going to her Daddy's weekend, so if it arrives by then I will I've mailed out our gift and it should get there the beginning of this week.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, and here I am all jealous of all the great SS pics cause I joined the party too late! I can't wait for next year. I'll be allowed to play then won't I? I promise I'll post pics!! :biggrin: 
I'm living vicariously through you guys until then!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484045
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be seeing Andrea tomorrow (if you mean Ace in the Hole's mom). She is going to be at Dian's until Wednesday, but I am not sure of her schedule after that. I was supposed to meet up with her today but Dian got a little behind schedule and it was raining, etc...so I am going to go over to Dian's tomorrow after work and see them both. I can tell her what is going on with the SS and maybe get her to go online while she is at Dian's if she needs to. 

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484046
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great, although I doubt she'll be able to do anything about it without the master list. We just for need the people who mailed theirs late contact Andrea so she can alert their SS's. We have to figure out if people have truly been skipped or packages are just late. If most didn't mail until the deadline, I can see why so many are still waiting. It's only been three business days since the deadline afterall.  

We just have to make sure that everyone who signed up gets a gift so we'll need some notice to make sure a replacement gets there by Christmas.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I didn't get mine sent out until Friday of last week, I think it was the 7th. I didn't want my recipient to be waiting so I PM'd her and let her know that the gift is on the way. I know it ruined the surprise, but I didn't want her to worry about being forgotten!

Josie says: What? :new_shocked: You sent that stuff away? :smpullhair: What the crap, mom, I wanted that! :smmadder: What? What did you say? Oh, I'm getting a box too? Sweet!!! :aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I didn't participate in the SS this year, however, if someone doesn't receive a gift, I'd be more than happy to buy something. I LOVE to dog shop!  Seriously, I can't stress that enough. :brownbag: 

I am kind of glad this thread was started. I have had some thoughts about the SS and I agree with most of what was said.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=483767
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an excellent idea. That's what another forum does. You have to be a donating member to participate in their gift exchange.

It really would be a good idea if some of the "perks" like being able to sell things, participating in SS, etc, were reserved for SMC members. It would be more of an incentive to donate and help Joe with the cost of keeping SM running.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree that it shouldn't be open to just anyone who happened to be online the day it was announced. This is not to be mean but to protect everyone. I am involved in another forum (not pet related) and we are having an exchange and there are restrictions for participating such as being a member for a certain period of time and having a pretty high minimum number of posts. We are required to post online that we got the package within one day of receiving it. 

One thing we do is that we have one "sticky" thread for all of the gift postings. It makes it easy to scroll through and see what everyone got and with it being a "sticky" it's easy to check it every day for new postings. 

Anyway, just some thoughts for next year.....
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think this is a fabulous idea. I'm all for it!




> I am so sorry that there are some problems with the secret santa exchange. I think its so great that someone steps up every year and organizes it. I don't participate.....not because I don't have the time and not because of the money. I have just had too many experiences of buying exchange gifts and feeling somewhat "cheated" on the gift I recieved in turn. Please do not mistake my meaning - it has nothing to do with the cost of the gift but rather the thought that was put into it. My holiday season is more fun when I eliminate the areas that potentially can be irritants for me. I do want you all to know that I enjoy the photos and notes from those who are involved and in nearly every case both the sender and the reciever seem so pleased with their exchange gifts.......[/B]


You hit the nail right on the head! This is a large reason why I didn't participate this year. I bought for someone last year and had to practically beg to find out if they got it and they never posted anything about what I sent. Later, they posted a huge long post and pictures showing what someone else sent their other Malt. I thought it was just rude, not to mention I spent quite a bit of money and time shopping!

However, on a very positive upside, the person that bought for Toby last year was incredibly generous! :wub: :wub: :wub: So I guess it all evened out in the end.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been reading the posts about all the great gifts the kidz are getting. I decided not to do the SS exchange this year but have a question. Wasn't there a limit on how much to spend? Some of the gifts seem to be awfully expensive.

Cathy A


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I think there was a limit, but if the person chooses to spend over it, then that is up to them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I asked Andrea to contact my SS last week, so hopefully she did. The item still hasn't come in but I will mail it by wednesday at the latest. And can I say that I am glad I'm not the only <strike>slacker</strike> one who hasn't mailed their gift out? Andrea told me that as long as it was there by xmas, that would be fine and i promise it WILL be there by xmas!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We had a slow response last year from one of our SS recipients - (we eventually heard sometime in January that it arrived, and there were no picture posts), but really, I think that December is an incredibly busy time for everyone, so we all need to remember that. I posted this year as soon as Harley's parcel arrived, and I intend to do the same when Dakota's arrives. I'm lucky I have the luxury of time to do that, some people just can't find the time, or prioritise their time differently. JMHO


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so sad that people would sign up for SS to recieve free gifts. It just amazes me how people can do that. Well anyway i hope to participate next year.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am so sorry, I hope they come back and post what they got or at the least thank you for it. Maybe their computer is down or other problems are going on.


I really hope that next year you won't have to be a donating member to participate. Although I didn't join in on the SS Exchange this year, I hope to do it next year. But if only donating members are allowed then I won't be able to. I belong to several forums and I can't donate on all of them. 
But I do think there should be restrictions. You should have a minimum number of posts made and be a member here for a certain period of time before being allowed to participate. And it is just common courtesy to post a thank you to your Secret Santa, after all they put alot of thought into it and spent money the least anyone can do is post a simple thank you.

I sure do hope things turn out better. Thank You to the original poster for the time and money you put into the gift/s you sent.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> We had a slow response last year from one of our SS recipients - (we eventually heard sometime in January that it arrived, and there were no picture posts), but really, I think that December is an incredibly busy time for everyone, so we all need to remember that. I posted this year as soon as Harley's parcel arrived, and I intend to do the same when Dakota's arrives. I'm lucky I have the luxury of time to do that, some people just can't find the time, or prioritise their time differently. JMHO [/B]


noted...but if you're going to join in on something like this... i think there are _*some*_ expectations of you....like *participation*?? LOL!! we all know full well what's expected of you when you join in on an activity of this, and we all want to see pics.... i mean terry has to go out of her way to get film developed and has to scan the pics to get them up for us to see...and she had no problems with it! if i send something out to someone, i'm excited and want to hear from them! i love to give, and the biggest reward when giving is to see the joy you've brought to someone... and if you don't get to see that, at the very least, then why participate at all? some sort of recognition should be paid to the person who spent the time, money and careful consideration on you/your dog. it's only fair.

there are a few reasons i don't partake in this type of event, and that's one of them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said, Carrie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had sent my SS gifts priority mail with delivery confirmation....so I kept track of the delivery info through the USPS tracking system. One of them was not delivered but it said "a note was left"....I contacted my SS recipiant and told her - but she never got the note, she thanked me and went to the post office and got the gift. :smheat: I am so relieved!

It's hard to imagine there are people who might try to take advantage of our generosity. And I'm hoping there are mis-communications or something like that instead of bad intentions.


As for Miss Abbey, she is still sitting at the window awaiting her gift. I keep telling her not to worry, there's still time.
It's not normal for "Miss Abbey" to be kept waiting ...... :shocked: :HistericalSmiley: 


Oh, and when it's time for me to renew my SMC membership, I hope I don't get drugs instead!! :new_shocked: unless there's something to improve my memory (LOL).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> That is so sad that people would sign up for SS to recieve free gifts. It just amazes me how people can do that. Well anyway i hope to participate next year.[/B]


That never even crossed my mind until somebody brought it up--that is just truly awful!!

I went to BJs wholesale last night and forgot my paper towels in the bottom of my cart (it was dark and below freezing out). I called the store to see if someone turned them in--I mean there was hardly anyone there--it's not like it was a Saturday afternoon. Nope, nobody turned them in. My loss. That just sucks that someone made off with them and it doesn't bother their conscious whatsoever. People like that SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was our first SM gift exchange and we had a great time!

I know it takes A LOT of organization (Andrea!) and I think it would be only fair to have some criteria like # of posts or something like that.

I hope everyone waiting to recieve or hear word of receipt that it all works out happy in the end.

(Joe, send me some drugs. It doesn't matter what kind. I could sure use some.)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> (Joe, send me some drugs. It doesn't matter what kind. I could sure use some.)[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: I hope your tummy tolerates flea meds. :smrofl: :smrofl: If you prefer, he could probably send you the topical stuff. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie, i soooo agree with you. If someone feels they will be too busy to buy and send a gift on time or post pics of their goodies, then they should not participate. I'm sorry but I don't think being too busy is any excuse at all. We always have time for what we want to do. It's just plain rude not to buy a gift or properly thank the person who gave it to you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484518
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Or even worm meds would suffice, oh it's good to lighten up a glum thread :HistericalSmiley: 

Of course we have our Deb to thank for that, as always


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher, I agree with that. I know unforseen things can come up, but if you are generally super busy and know cannot be flexible, then don't do it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no ladies, you have it all wrong. There is a whole class of doggie anti-anxiety medications--Ollie has some! They are only 8 mg. OR...how about some of that ACER sedative stuff? I have some of that too. I'll take those and then gmmie a few of Ollie's eye drops, ear drops and then make a nice soak with his luxury spa cleanser and a squirt of scented, anti-detangle spray and I'm good to go!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Or even worm meds would suffice, oh it's good to lighten up a glum thread :HistericalSmiley: 

Of course we have our Deb to thank for that, as always  
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, no ladies, you have it all wrong. There is a whole class of doggie anti-anxiety medications--Ollie has some! They are only 8 mg. OR...how about some of that ACER sedative stuff? I have some of that too. I'll take those and then gmmie a few of Ollie's eye drops, ear drops and then make a nice soak with his luxury spa cleanser and a squirt of scented, anti-detangle spray and I'm good to go!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Pam there is something to be said for our spoiled Malts here, perhaps we should actually pamper ourselves a little more like we do our little furkids, they get the very best of everything and we tend to go without, I am sure Ollie would be happy to share some of his meds and beauty products with you :biggrin:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow after reading this thread, I have to say I am kind of glad I decided not to join in after all. Just seems like this whole thing has caused more grief than joy.

Hope everyone remembers the true meaning of Christ mas. JMO


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Wow after reading this thread, I have to say I am kind of glad I decided not to join in after all. Just seems like this whole thing has caused more grief than joy.
> 
> Hope everyone remembers the true meaning of Christ mas. JMO [/B]


I don't think that's the case at all. It's only a few in a large group.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> if i send something out to someone, i'm excited and want to hear from them! i love to give, and the biggest reward when giving is to see the joy you've brought to someone... and if you don't get to see that, at the very least, then why participate at all? some sort of recognition should be paid to the person who spent the time, money and careful consideration on you/your dog. it's only fair.
> 
> there are a few reasons i don't partake in this type of event, and that's one of them.[/B]


i hear ya. :aktion033: i have sent things to various people on the board thru out the year and with the exception of TWO... i have had to send pm's or emails to say "did ya even GET it?" and while i would love pics of all the dresses/etc i've sent out, i hate to ASK for them LOL. if it's ugly and you hate it, then just send 'em in an email to me, LOL, tell me it doesnt fit or the mailman ate it, something to acknowledge you GOT it. i have been trying to set up a website to sell dresses i've made, but with no pics of ones i've made being modeled (the buttercup refuses to be in every pic!), it's a little discouraging and i end up continuing to make them for free LOL 
like someone else mentioned, it's very disheartening to send a gift to someone, they dont acknowledge it, and then you see them post tons of pics of something someone ELSE sent them shortly thereafter. 
like terry and amygil, who have to post pics from camera phones or borrow cameras or scan "real live physical" photos, if they can take the time.... so can the rest of us. myself included LOL. (JAIMIE, I PROMISE, I'LL GET 'EM DONE THIS WEEK!!!!  )

and that's not even the PMS talking.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> i have been trying to set up a website to sell dresses i've made, but with no pics of ones i've made being modeled (the buttercup refuses to be in every pic!), it's a little discouraging and i end up continuing to make them for free LOL[/B]


 :w00t: you make dresses? I had no idea. that is so cool. I'm trying to set up sparkey's website too for sweaters. I normally ask people not to post pictures :smrofl: I would love to make sparkey model sweaters but he is just too big :blush: he looks good in pink though


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We haven't received our SS yet, but it really doesn't matter. If we do get one, we'll post pics.

I had a great time shopping for the the 2 Secret Santas that we got. Luckily both have been on the SM forum for a while and I knew bunches about them from their posts. One received her SS and has posted pics and the other is getting it.

So we enjoyed the SS even if we don't get one in return. BTW -- if we don't receive a SS, Lacie is certain it's because of how BAD Tilly has been all year. :smrofl: :smrofl: In fact, Lacie things that Santa might just skip us this year because of Tilly being too naughty. :biggrin: I did however, remind Lacie that we've already received a lot of presents from friends. Lacie didn't seem to be content with that as Tilly ended up with MOST of the presents -- I mean she took more than :smmadder: her share.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you partake in this event next year!!!

im very lucky this year all my SS got their packages. and I got my ss packages waiting on one 
i really want to thank CC's SS person. Please let me know who you are! They are going nuts over your cookies and love the outfits!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Holy Cow! I didn't know that you make stuff! There are so many talented people here. I'd love to see the Buttercup model some pieces.

[/QUOTE]
i hear ya. :aktion033: i have sent things to various people on the board thru out the year and with the exception of TWO... i have had to send pm's or emails to say "did ya even GET it?" and while i would love pics of all the dresses/etc i've sent out, i hate to ASK for them LOL. if it's ugly and you hate it, then just send 'em in an email to me, LOL, tell me it doesnt fit or the mailman ate it, something to acknowledge you GOT it. i have been trying to set up a website to sell dresses i've made, but with no pics of ones i've made being modeled (the buttercup refuses to be in every pic!), it's a little discouraging and i end up continuing to make them for free LOL 
like someone else mentioned, it's very disheartening to send a gift to someone, they dont acknowledge it, and then you see them post tons of pics of something someone ELSE sent them shortly thereafter. 
like terry and amygil, who have to post pics from camera phones or borrow cameras or scan "real live physical" photos, if they can take the time.... so can the rest of us. myself included LOL. (JAIMIE, I PROMISE, I'LL GET 'EM DONE THIS WEEK!!!!  )

and that's not even the PMS talking.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know that you made dresses. But I am still new at the clothing department too. Now you made me want more, how dare you. :shocked: :shocked: 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ann Marie, you need to go to the bank and open up a separate checking acct. and then go into Paypal and set up an acct. That way you can sell your dresses and the people can pay by credit card and you don't have to give them away for free. Just a thought. ~Pat


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=484744
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh No I sure hope my statement did not sound bad. I was joking. :bysmilie: 

Ann Marie I built my website and will be more than happy to try and help you get yours going. I also agree with Pat. You really need to set up an account with Paypal.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the first I joined the Secret Santa and I loved it!! The shopping was as much fun as the 'getting"! 
I personally couldn't wait to get the film to the store for myself to see how they came out ,as much as getting them up on the board. Being a SM member made it a whole lot easier I can tell ya! LOL If I had to do the photobucket thing first, them bring them here ....eecccck! I'd probably be still working on it! LOL
I loved the excitement and energy everyone put into it and seeing photos of everyone's gifts has been a great source of fun to me! I'll bet in the end there will be very few who are not coming forth.. maybe nobody ..at least I hope that is the case!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think most of what needs to be said has been so i will say what i have to :biggrin: 

i think there is some legitimate concerns in the thread that may warrant some "rules" next year but i also feel the claws came out without alot of consideration that this is voluntary, fun event, and the fact that life isnt perfect and very busy for alot of people, i think in the season of giving, giving the benefit of the doubt shouldnt be a hard thing to do before we jump to conclusions and figure everything out ourself without knowing the facts, we shoudnt ruin the spirit of the exchange nor vilify a group of people for the malicious intent of a few, having said that, again , i think we can do things different in the future to help insure everyone gets their gift but there is nothing we can do to make it perfect

thanks to andrea for setting this up, thank you to all who have participated and sent your gifts, congrats to those who have rec'd theirs, i hope in the comeing weeks more will arive and everyone will enjoy the exchange :chili:


----------

